# Repticon Houston Oct 29 & 30



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

2011 Show Dates
(Saturday & Sunday)
October 29 & 30
Every year Repticon has received a growing number of requests for a Repticon show in Texas. In July of 2010, at long last Repticon went west with our debut Texas show, Repticon Houston! Hosted at the Pasadena Convention Center and Fairgrounds less than three miles East of Houston's outer beltway, Repticon Houston featured a great selection reptiles, amphibians, and pet products from across the South, as well as the seminars and activities that only Repticon brings. Don't miss it when Repticon returns three times in 2011, just outside of Houston, the largest city in Texas!
Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door),
Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00

Events & Activities at the October 2011 Show
Presentation Times
Be sure to check the presentation area at the show to find out what's happening at these times!
11:00am

12:00pm

1:00pm

2:00pm

3:00pm

4:00pm (Saturday Only)

More Info @ Repticon Houston!​


----------

